# Fee Structure



## confused-soul (Nov 3, 2012)

Does any body know the fee structure of private collages which have less fees??
around 3-4 lakh !
Fees are so up
how can a common person afford it?


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

check for faisalabad college's , they are comparitively less, around 6lacs


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

confused-soul said:


> Does any body know the fee structure of private collages which have less fees??
> around 3-4 lakh !
> Fees are so up
> how can a common person afford it?


I know! comment on my thread ...maybe we can all decide something here because i'm serious about this matter


----------



## museeb.abbas (Sep 8, 2012)

confused-soul said:


> Does any body know the fee structure of private collages which have less fees??
> around 3-4 lakh !
> Fees are so up
> how can a common person afford it?


According to my info, There is only one in wah and one in abbotabad..
wah medical college has 3 lac and 80k tutuin fees and the other one, i dont know much about that. Google it for more info . Cheers


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Last time I checked, frontier medical college had comparatively low fees. 2 lakh and something and all other misc charges added up to a sum of 4 lakh and something.. so you might wanna take a look at it.


----------



## confused-soul (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank u guys! 
Does any one know the hostel dues of SZMDC


----------

